# mike arnold protocol



## bvs

doing some random research and came across this and was just wondering if you guys had any input:


30 minutes before workout
Inject 15 IU Humalog
60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).
20 grams of Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).
4.5 grams Leucine.
4.5 grams GPLC.
5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.
2 grams Beta alanine.
15 grams Glycerol monostearate
10 grams glutamine.
3 grams Taurine.
2 grams vitamin C.
500 mg Potassium.

60 minutes later
60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).
20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).
4.5 grams Leucine.
5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.
2 grams Beta alanine.
15 grams Glycerol monostearate.
10 grams glutamine.
3 grams Taurine.

60 minutes later
60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).
20 grams hydrolyzed protyein (whey, casein, or beef).


Note: You should consume a regular meal within 3-4 hours of beginning this protocol. Also, I don't recomnmend doing it if it has been 5 or more hours since you heve last eaten, as your blood suagr will be pretty low when you start....so try to get in your last meal within 3 to no more than 4 hours before beginning the protocol.

Lastly, since you will be drinking your last shake either at the end of your workout or very close to it (unless you workout for many hours), there is no need to eat a whole food meal assoonas the workout is over. You can wait a good hour after consuming your fina shake before eating a post-workout meal, as your body will already be supplied with all the nutrients it needs to grow.


----------



## NbleSavage

Am running a similar pre-workout protocol at present (Novo) on specific training days (heavy legs, heavy back). Given the expected peak (60-90 mins) your timing looks good. I prefer to sip a peri-workout drink containing carbs, BCAAs & creatine (I run Intra MD & love it) and then get a simple post-workout shake with carbs (I use waxy maize) and protein in / around the 90 mins window. 

Agree on his advice of getting a meal of carbs & protein no more than 3-4 hours before pinning your Humalog to ensure you're not already depleted as per your blood sugar levels. I train in the morning & typically get a meal of 50 grams of protein and 50 grams of carbs roughly 45 mins ahead of pinning Novo. That said, I still keep glucose tabs in my gym bag and in my car in the unlikely event I go hypo (can't be too safe when dealing with slin). 

Overall, looks good IMO. Nice share!


----------



## bvs

do you think the 15 grams Glycerol monostearate and 4.5 grams GPLC are overly neccessary? only thing being they are quite expensive ingredients and at 2 shakes a day it would get colstly, quickly. everything else is relatively cheap and easy


----------



## Luscious Lei

Please tell me you're not thinking about jumping onto this protocol anytime soon BVS


----------



## bvs

Luscious Lei said:


> Please tell me you're not thinking about jumping onto this protocol anytime soon BVS



no, but knowlege is power. im just learning as much as i can


----------



## Fsuphisig

Id just shit most of that protein, slin seems to like whole foods with me and aminos, and that's a shit ton of carbs, I'd be so bloated, huge pumps though


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Fsuphisig said:


> Id just shit most of that protein, slin seems to like whole foods with me and aminos, and that's a shit ton of carbs, I'd be so bloated, huge pumps though




So you're just running your first cycle now, but you've already run slin on it's own? How was slin without any gear? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Yeah I really wanted to put some weight on to help with a pl comp but I wasn't ready for a cycle so I went with slin, tried nov r and huma so I dabbled with both speeds, I liked humalog more cuz the spike was easy to handle and very predictable and easier to avoid fat intake. I put on some weight and it helped my strength but once I stopped I kinda lost that glycogen pump I was holding, strength gains were minimal but permanent. I just feel like it was making me lose my lines and not giving me enough muscle so I stopped. I tried plenty of protocols, I found I could go pretty damn low on carbs and be fine. I think the hypo shit is a little overblown, you can feel it comin with the sweats and stuff so it's pretty easy to combat and u really don't need much which is why 180 carbs is like woah, I was bloated and filled up on like 30 carbs with the slin and Lots of water. Gains prob came from fascia stretch and strength gains filled the space with some new muscles. I will prob wait to use again when I have a legit high source (or $ to afford it).


----------



## HDH

Looks like a decent protocol.

I switched up my shakes in the last month or so. Pretty similar. Protein is definitely higher, Luceine is higher and virtago is higher. The shake before, I've been grinding up oats for the carbs. Not as many carbs but I have more for intra. My sessions can be intense and fuel consuming so I don't want to get caught with my pants down on the carbs. Last shake is egg whites, oats and a banana.

The intra tastes like skunk ass. It had me wanting to toss before I could get done with the session. I learned to blend it with ice but shake it first or it's to frothy/airy. Then add more ice cubes. One of the gyms I go to makes shakes and I can ask for some ice.

The leucine and glutamine give it the taste.

I'm also running HGH and getting ready to start IGF LR3.

H


----------



## Fsuphisig

Where's the lr3 from ?


----------



## HDH

Superior. They've got some good feedback right now and a bro I trust said they were GTG for em. I don't trust many for these issues either.

I figured I would get em while they're hot. Got a discount code as well for 45%.

I'll let you know how it goes.

H


----------



## Infantry87

bvs said:


> doing some random research and came across this and was just wondering if you guys had any input:
> 
> 
> 30 minutes before workout
> Inject 15 IU Humalog
> 60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).
> 20 grams of Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).
> 4.5 grams Leucine.
> 4.5 grams GPLC.
> 5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.
> 2 grams Beta alanine.
> 15 grams Glycerol monostearate
> 10 grams glutamine.
> 3 grams Taurine.
> 2 grams vitamin C.
> 500 mg Potassium.
> 
> 60 minutes later
> 60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).
> 20 grams Hydrolyzed protein (whey, casein, or beef).
> 4.5 grams Leucine.
> 5 grams Micronized creatine monohydrate.
> 2 grams Beta alanine.
> 15 grams Glycerol monostearate.
> 10 grams glutamine.
> 3 grams Taurine.
> 
> 60 minutes later
> 60 grams Vitargo, Karbolyn (or similar).
> 20 grams hydrolyzed protyein (whey, casein, or beef).
> 
> 
> Note: You should consume a regular meal within 3-4 hours of beginning this protocol. Also, I don't recomnmend doing it if it has been 5 or more hours since you heve last eaten, as your blood suagr will be pretty low when you start....so try to get in your last meal within 3 to no more than 4 hours before beginning the protocol.
> 
> Lastly, since you will be drinking your last shake either at the end of your workout or very close to it (unless you workout for many hours), there is no need to eat a whole food meal assoonas the workout is over. You can wait a good hour after consuming your fina shake before eating a post-workout meal, as your body will already be supplied with all the nutrients it needs to grow.



I'll agree with you on the hydro protein, bcaa/eaa/glutamine and creatine......... As in brand name simple/complex products, I honestly don't know. I know of a few guys who say its just a waste of money when you can get the same results for cheaper with off brand dextrose or maltodextrin. Never tried intra md, but I use buzzerk. The intra md has more bcaas and the buzzerk has more creatine. Just depends on what you want


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Why hydrolyzed protein. The digestion rate of hydrolyzed protein is a mere few minutes faster than non-hydrolyzed protein but the price difference is a lot more.


----------



## Infantry87

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Why hydrolyzed protein. The digestion rate of hydrolyzed protein is a mere few minutes faster than non-hydrolyzed protein but the price difference is a lot more.



I don't think it's the absorption rates. I know hydro iso protein has 0 fat per serving so I'm guessing it's better for use with slin, but that shit is expensive vs reg whey iso


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Infantry87 said:


> I don't think it's the absorption rates. I know hydro iso protein has 0 fat per serving so I'm guessing it's better for use with slin, but that shit is expensive vs reg whey iso



My whey has only like 1.5g of fat per serving. Is the price difference worth it in your opinion? Not that I'm planning on using slin but curious nonetheless.


----------



## Infantry87

DocDePanda187123 said:


> My whey has only like 1.5g of fat per serving. Is the price difference worth it in your opinion? Not that I'm planning on using slin but curious nonetheless.



I haven't ran slin yet, but honestly even without slin, I drink whey iso. Whey concentrate makes my stomach hurt and when I use to drink casein before bed, it never failed. I'd wake up about 3am every morning just to take a shit. Isolate just feels better on my stomach but Ive had lactose issues since I was a kid, so it could just be me


----------



## Azog

God bless anyone that can drink all that shit while training. Especially the protein. I'd definitely vomit on every single leg day. I tried Intra-MD, and even just the HBCD and BCAAs had me dying. I can't imagine some whey in that bitch .


----------



## IWannaGetBig

HDH said:


> Superior. They've got some good feedback right now and a bro I trust said they were GTG for em.
> H



The IGF LR3, do they have any blood work to verify those claims?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

IWannaGetBig said:


> The IGF LR3, do they have any blood work to verify those claims?



Even if they did there's info showing synthetically made IGF will raise Igf Plasma levels but exert no biological activity. That info shows it would need to be made recombinantly for it to have any effect on the user and it also costs much much more.


----------



## IWannaGetBig

DocDePanda187123 said:


> will raise Igf Plasma levels but exert no biological activity.



Then help me understand this...why take it if it only raises plasma levels?


----------



## IWannaGetBig

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That info shows it would need to be made recombinantly for it to have any effect on the user and it also costs much much more.



Can you show me any literature on this, or more specifically, blood tests that show recombint actually has an effect?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

IWannaGetBig said:


> Then help me understand this...why take it if it only raises plasma levels?



Bc ppl don't realize it has no biological activity. They see elevated blood levels by that only means it's in your blood. It doesn't mean it's attaching to a receptor and acting as an agonist to that receptor.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

IWannaGetBig said:


> Can you show me any literature on this, or more specifically, blood tests that show recombint actually has an effect?



I said there's info to show earlier bc I am not 100% sure one way or the other. I'm led to believe the guy who made he post but I don't know enough to attack his argument. 

I'll try searching for it tonight. I think I've seen the post here but def saw it on Ology. It was by a guy named Moppy


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Found it easier than i thought. Luscious Lei was gracious enough to copy and paste it here. 

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/15166-99-9-of-IGF-and-analogues-on-the-market-is-useless


----------



## IWannaGetBig

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Found it easier than i thought. Luscious Lei was gracious enough to copy and paste it here



I remember reading this back then..just thought something new had developed.  Appreciate you posting up for me.


----------



## Luscious Lei

IWannaGetBig said:


> I remember reading this back then..just thought something new had developed.  Appreciate you posting up for me.



IWGB if you want to read the science behind it let me know and I'll dig the links to the papers, the links are deactivated in my post.

EDIT: seems that I (or a mod) edited the post to activate the links, enjoy


----------



## HDH

IWannaGetBig said:


> The IGF LR3, do they have any blood work to verify those claims?



I understand why your asking but the bloods aren't necessary for me.

My buddy has been doing this for 30 years now. Yes, old timer. He trains other fellas as well. He knows what he's running while on it. 

Why would I believe this?

Because I trust him and he's no bullshitter.

Is there an exact "number" on these?

No, but after running it for years you know if it's good or not and at 45% off, it's worth it to me.

I was asked a question. I'm in no way trying to push anything on anyone.

I'm the same way with HGH. I know when I'm running good stuff without the numbers to back it up.

I'm not a guy that falls into what others say. I have been and always will be a skeptic.

I'm gonna run a night time protocol but I'll throw in some pre workout injects to see how that pump works out.

I'm also in tune enough with my body to notice the changes as they occur.

I hope this helps a little.

H


----------

